

Ask HN: I'm a junior C++ programmer looking for part-time remote job - sedeki

I&#x27;m looking for C++ experience and am willing to program your app cheaply. I&#x27;m somewhat familiar with Qt, Boost and some *SQL libraries.<p>I have nothing to show at the moment on my github page C++-wise but have written a poker client (Texas Hold&#x27;em only) and a simple chat client&#x2F;server.<p>Maybe it&#x27;s completely unrealistic to find jobs that fits my profile but I really want to move into the C++ space in a few years time.
======
waikikiyeh
You sound like you might still in college or recently graduated. I would give
you my suggestion for whatever it's worth.

People use C++ mostly for two reasons: 1. Performance 2. Legacy code. If you
want to be in C++ space in a few years, you really want to know how to write
code that's fast. To make a program fast, you have to at least have a basic
understanding of hardware and parallelism. Look at Martin Thompson's blog
"Mechanical Sympathy" and listen to his talk "It's all a numbers game " at
last year's GOTO conference and see if these materials interests you.If not,
you might be better off not solely focusing on C++.

------
yeureka
I find it surprising that a junior programmer would want to master C++ and I
can only encourage you to do it.

Mastering modern C++ will make it easy to learn other languages and idioms and
it will give you a tool to produce efficient code that can run in a vast range
of platforms and architectures.

Personally I have more fun with visual projects such as games ( check out SDL
or SFML for 2D game libraries, or Unreal and others for 3D ), interactive
installations ( take a peek at Ogre 3D, Cinder or openframeworks ) and audio
and video processing, but you might have different interests.

Good luck!

~~~
sedeki
Thank you!

------
zura
C++ jobs are quite rare in REMOTE space. If you're in USA, you might have bit
more chances (all those US-only remote jobs...).

I'm constantly seeking good C++ remote gigs (from Europe). Also, due to
pragmatic reasons, besides other things, you might consider Golang/back-end
development - there is quite a lot of remote Go jobs out there, and I
personally prefer using it over java/ruby/python/etc...

~~~
sedeki
I'm in Europe in fact. Just out of curiosity, where do you find all those US-
only remote jobs? I haven't found any. (I realize I won't get them because I'm
in Europe, but anyway... :-) ) Currently doing backend work in Python. Where
do you find these Go jobs?

Thanks

~~~
zura
Go jobs: [http://www.golangprojects.com/](http://www.golangprojects.com/)

As for US-only remotes - Actually, a vast majority of remote jobs from US
companies are US-only, from my experience. This trend is as well becoming
popular in UK (UK-only remotes). As for the places - HN job postings, SO,
WFH.io, WeWorkRemotely.

Oh, and stay away from oDesk, Freelancer, Elance, etc race-to-the-bottom
places.

------
fsk
Other languages are more in demand than C++. You'll have an easier time with
something else.

I have a lot of C++ experience, but I've been taking jobs in other languages
because the demand for C++ isn't there.

~~~
trmchale
I've seen a lot of c++ jobs in the finance sector in NYC

~~~
Yunk
> I've seen a lot of c++ jobs in the finance sector in NYC

Fast + Legacy = Finance

But based on complaints I hear here in Zurich, the OP would never become
qualified learning C++ part time to be the local expert directing offshore
junior engineers.

If you want to compete with people who will have more hours of experience then
choose a playing field with a reduced instruction set so you will also have
had adequate hours with everything and you will only lose out against the
minority who continue mastering the subject instead of just getting good
enough.

C++ is the wrong direction for someone with a life because it rewards almost
every hour of learning equally (or equally poorly depending on your opinions
and futures predictions.)

~~~
sedeki
Are you working at a bank as a developer in Zurich?

~~~
Yunk
No, I just live in Zurich. The past products I worked on were mostly for banks
so I still pay a little more attention to what developers from banks and
finance groups say when I run into them.

Personally, I am a long time C developer but I simply ignore any postings with
"C/C++" and no longer use C very much when I have an option to use a language
that is easier to find alone in job listings.

If you are serious about C++ part time then I would suggest something rather
write-only in a small group. For example, I did consider learning some OpenMP
and working with research scientists. That is a nicer situation since most
groups end up using a reasonably small dialect to stay focused on the task and
you probably wont waste limited experience time reviewing arbitrarily bad code
that misuses esoteric features. But that is exactly why it doesn't adequately
prepare you for situations like Banks or make you a "C++ Developer" instead of
a good programmer who happens to be using C++.

------
known
You may check with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772398)

------
killnine
How does one contact you to discuss your offer?

~~~
sedeki
Do you use Skype?

